# ImageMixer 3.0 Problem on Vista



## cranjeeet (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
I have canon Vixia HF 10 Camcorder and I have ImageMixer3.0 Software Installed on Vista Home Premium With SP1 on my laptop which is Intel Core2 Duo 2.4 Ghz with 4GB ram.
The problem is when I connect the camcorder to the laptop. ImageMixer recognize the camcorder and i am able to download the video files from camcorder to PC
But the problem is when I disconnect and start the imageMixer and want to edit any of the files . Image mixer does not work. The loading sign is there for ever and it stops automatically. I cannot edit or load any file with imagepixer. Imagepixer only works to download the file on the computer and apart from that it does not work for any thing else. wether the camcorder is connected or not. 
Any one facing this issue please help


----------



## stefandcam (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm having the exact same issue. I'll let you know if I find anything. Otherwise if anyone else knows a solution please fill me in:xolconfus


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

After googling 'imagemixer 3.0' I found several links to forums where other folk are having the same problems.

From one of them, the poster recommends getting the latest patch to 3.1.2

This link might help


----------

